
Tim Berners-Lee's plan to save the internet is admirable, but doomed to fail - c89X
https://theconversation.com/tim-berners-lee-web-inventors-plan-to-save-the-internet-is-admirable-but-doomed-to-fail-127840
======
ShorsHammer
Despite being the ever pessimistic type, can't agree with this article, and am
not sure if the author even agrees with himself.

There's plenty of things to be encouraged by: my tech-illiterate family were
harping on to me about the wonders of adblocking the other day. More eyes than
ever are focused on cryptography thanks to the fairly maligned rise of
cryptocurrency. Privacy invasions as a default, internet of shit as the
cheapest product, ever-intrusive T&C's. It's bad yes, but more people than
ever are fighting against privacy invasions, more people than ever are aware
of it. Crypto-war II is right upon our doorstep and I think the cypherpunks
actually have legions of people from all walks of life, with all various sorts
of power behind them this time around.

We'll get through it.

~~~
Blaiz0r
I agree, just recently the FBI has been warning against the use of Smart Tvs,
and in the UK there have been news reports about not buying certain popular
toys for Christmas as they can enable hackers to communicate with your
children.

~~~
touristtam
> Smart Tvs

How are you going to find a non smart TV? That boat has sailed.

~~~
rolandog
That's one of the things that keeps me from buying TV's: it'll eventually be a
big security hole that will be the probable main entry point for an intrusion;
I'm looking into projectors for the moment.

------
lazylizard
I'm just curious why the likes of ipfs, namecoin, opennic, onion websites are
not more popular than they are now among tech people. We dont like the
existing internet. We have alternatives. Why are we not leaving in droves? Why
are we all still...here?

~~~
krageon
> We have alternatives

We have alternatives for serving flat, dumb content. But not for the things
that really matter: Social discovery and discourse.

